# American Longhair?



## JynxSunset (Jul 29, 2004)

I've been seeking the actual breed of my cat for..well.. about 12 years now.. Heh.. rather sad.. I know she's a pure so I've posted on a few other boards and have been told she's an American Longhair.. The one good picture I found certainly looks like her!

She is:

Body Type: Cobby
Body Size: Big
Head Shape: Round
Ears: Medium Straight
Nose: Medium Length
Eyes: Round
Coat: Long***
Tail: Normal
Legs: Normal
Weight: 13 pounds

***=Specifics: Shorthaired head, full fluffy mane. Shorthair around the front legs and back legs. Rest is pure fluff except legs, shorthaired as well.

And this is the picture I found: http://www.moonbowgraphics.com/lauriesp ... nghair.jpg

Could anyone confirm/deny this or tell me what she might be? lol. She's currently 14 years old, pure black, still demanding..more so now than as a kitten. Not social, never has been, yet vocal until she gets attention. Known to attack in aggresion and play. Hence her name, Jynx.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

How do you know she is a purebred? She sounds just like my Levi, who is just a domestic longhair, certainly no pedigree.


----------



## JynxSunset (Jul 29, 2004)

Certainly does look close by the picture, lol.

And because we were told by the previous, and first, owner of her..well as a vet we used to go to.. Erf, I had found it once as well.. a picture of a black cat, with its breed..That was years ago though.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm sorry Jynx, but your kitty is very likely just a DLH like mine. Levi looks a lot like a Norwegian Forest cat, but I know that he isn't. He is just a gorgeous heinz 57. I pretty sure that your kitty is just the same (and no less wonderful for it!)


----------

